# Cluster-Vernetzung, um die Rechenleistung zu erhöhen



## delphinhawe (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich zwei Betriebssysteme, XP und Windows Server 2003, installiert.
Ich habe beim XP in die Systemsteuerung -> Computername -> Arbeitsgruppe einen Namen gegeben, 
sowie Freigabe für Drucker und Daten, somit kann ich von dem Client auf den Server zugreifen.

Nun möchte ich gerne das Cluster aufbauen, um die Rechenleistung zu erhöhen.
Das geht natürlich in Windows Server 2003.
Wo soll ich beim Server-Programm zwischen den Client und den Server einstellen, bzw. konfigurieren.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir die kurze Anleitung aufschreibt.

Müssen die Rechner beim Aufbau des Clusters die gleichen RAM und die gleichen CPU haben, 
um das Cluster-Programm einwandfrei laufen zu lassen?

Gruß delphinhawe


----------



## Grimreaper (1. März 2008)

Was genau soll jetzt im Cluster laufen? Rechenleistung wofür?


----------



## delphinhawe (1. März 2008)

Hallo Grimreaper,

das Programm RF4 Realflow für Wasser-Simulation benötigt oft mehrere CPU’s.
Damit muss ich auf diesem PC nicht stundenlang sitzen warten, bis ein Programm die Wasser-Simulation fertig berechnet hat. Deswegen möchte ich gerne wissen, wie ich zwei Rechner unter Verwendung von dem Programm WindowsServer2003 vernetzen kann? Auch bei der Videobearbeitung braucht das Programm wie z.B.: VirtualDub oder Animation Shop3, viel Arbeitspeicher.

LG delphinhawe


----------



## Grimreaper (1. März 2008)

Ok, also mit dem Cluster direkt hat Windows nicht viel zu tun. Es ist das zu parallelisierende Programm, dass den Datenaustausch übers Netzwerk beherrschen muss. Realflow unterstützt in der Standard-Lizenz zwar mehrere CPUs, aber nicht den Austausch übers Netzwerk. Ob es eine Lizenz gibt die eine Netzwerk-Funktionalität erlaubt konnte ich nihct herausfinden. 

Virtual Dub läuft glaub ich nicht im Netzwerk, da bringt nur eine Mehrkern-CPU was. Auch Animation Shop scheint verteiltes Rechnen nicht zu unterstützen.

[edit]
"Müssen die Rechner beim Aufbau des Clusters die gleichen RAM und die gleichen CPU haben, um das Cluster-Programm einwandfrei laufen zu lassen?"

Nein, normalerweise können die Computer beliebig sein. Allerdings sollte man die Last dann entsprechend verteilen, damit nicht ein Computer schnell fertig wird und nur wartet.
[/edit]


----------



## delphinhawe (1. März 2008)

Hmm, gibt es Alternativen zu den speziellen Cluster’s, außer Realflow wegen der hohen Lizenzkosten, für die geeigneten Programme?


----------



## Grimreaper (1. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe - meinst du ob es Alternativen zu Virtual Dub und Animation Shop gibt, die verteiltes Rechnen beherrschen?


----------



## delphinhawe (2. März 2008)

Ja, das meine ich!


----------



## Grimreaper (2. März 2008)

Mit Videoediting und Animation kenn ich mich leider nicht sonderlich gut aus, da muss jemand anderes in den Thread schauen um dir alternativen zu nennen


----------

